# About my 18 y/o son



## Kei (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello everyone!! Can anyone tell me if I will be able to sponser my 18 y/o son for a resident visa. My son is still in Year 11 in his high school and we're thiking about bringing him to dubai with us to finish his high school education. Is this possible? I saw it in other threads that we cannot sponsor any male older than 18. Is this still a case for my son even he's still a hig school student?
Thanks,


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

No, you cannot sponsor your son. However, the college or university where he eventually enrols can be his sponsor.


----------



## Kei (Oct 16, 2008)

thanks Maz. I guess that we have to reconsider about going to Dubai then.


----------

